# Where are the jobs? Which places have the most electronics engineer opportunities US?



## melb_guy (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi,

Where are the jobs? Which places have the most electronics engineer/Electronics Technician/ Electronic Assembler opportunities in US?

Thank you


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

melb_guy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where are the jobs? Which places have the most electronics engineer/Electronics Technician/ Electronic Assembler opportunities in US?
> 
> Thank you


China I would have though


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You throw three different jobs into one sentence. What ARE you?


----------



## melb_guy (Jun 11, 2009)

twostep said:


> You throw three different jobs into one sentence. What ARE you?


Electronics Engineer


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Melb-guy:

This is your thread to ask the same question you've started 6 other threads on. This is the only thread in which you may ask this question. You have been warned.


----------



## melb_guy (Jun 11, 2009)

I mean Entry level R&D engineer positions.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google job boards such as CareerBuilder ... Have you researched your visa options?


----------



## melb_guy (Jun 11, 2009)

*Electronics R&D work*



twostep said:


> Google job boards such as CareerBuilder ... Have you researched your visa options?


HI 2step,

I am on my way to get a J1 visa. When I search under Electronics jobs seems to be everywhere. Someone told me Chandler,AZ is a good area, because there are lot of companies such as Intel and some other semiconductor manufacturing companies. CA also seems to be one of the best state for electronics jobs as well. But don't know which town is best to land in for my purpose. Houston in TX also can not forget when it comes to electronics. The US is a large country i must take a decision asap where to land. 

Thanks for the feedback anyway 
:ranger:


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Silicon Valley ( metro San Jose, CA ) is still the best area though there are many other high tech areas around the country. Salaries are higher in Silicon Valley but the cost of living is also higher. If I were you, I would search for places that I want to live and then look for the jobs. I was a Software design consultant until I retired. I have also been a hardware engineer. I have worked in Silicon Valley, San Diego, Phoenix Arizona, SE Florida, and a few other places. Silicon Valley was my favorite place by far.

There are not a lot of jobs right now but there are still some. I still receive offers now even though I am retired.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

melb_guy said:


> HI 2step,
> I am on my way to get a J1 visa.:


Are you sure you know what a J-1 visa is for 
Exchange Visitors


----------



## melb_guy (Jun 11, 2009)

Davis1 said:


> Are you sure you know what a J-1 visa is for
> Exchange Visitors


I already received my DS 2019. I know the conditions of this visa.


----------



## melb_guy (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you very much for your advice. I have a Bachelor of Engineering degree in Electronics from Australia. My aim is to find a entry level R&D position in US. I do have about 2 years Electronics Assembly and Technician level experience. I want to find a job which involves either programming micro or designing FPGA stuff.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

and are you aware that you may have to fulfill a two year home residency requirement? 

And that it is a non-immigrant visa?

how long are you going for?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I may not be with the program today.

Poster has DS29 but wants to know where the jobs are???


----------

